# B13 Restoration



## 93sentra_B13 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey everyone. 

I'm getting a 1993 Sentra B13 (as my name.) It's getting a safety inspection soon and I'm going to get a printout of what needs to be done. I'm going to be doing restoration work so I'll have a lot of general and specific questions. I'll be including pictures in time. I plan to do as much of that work by myself. I'm hoping the friendly people here on these forums can help me with specific questions. I also bought the Haynes manual for my car.

Anybody know of any specific things I should look at? The car has 165000km on it. I'm going to be upgrading the wheels first, since it has 13" wheels and those are being phased out. I'll be going to 14" or 15" if possible.

Does anybody know a good site or sites where I can still get parts for this car, or parts that are compatible? Has anyone else done restoration work on a B13?


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Front fenders and hood are available from body shops for cheap if you need them. Most mechanical parts are available from parts stores.
Look at upgrading the brakes. Find front brakes from a 91-93 NX2000 and rear disc brakes from a 91-94 GXE or SE-R or NX1600/2000.
K&N slot filters add some kick for cheap, and look at the black goo sealing your tail lights, make sure it's still water proof.


----------



## 93sentra_B13 (Jan 7, 2011)

tlhingan said:


> Front fenders and hood are available from body shops for cheap if you need them. Most mechanical parts are available from parts stores.
> Look at upgrading the brakes. Find front brakes from a 91-93 NX2000 and rear disc brakes from a 91-94 GXE or SE-R or NX1600/2000.
> K&N slot filters add some kick for cheap, and look at the black goo sealing your tail lights, make sure it's still water proof.


Thanks for reply. The car has some rust that needs fixing before anything else. A new tail-light assembly is required also. I did want to change the rear brakes to disc - whats wrong with the front discs?

K&N slot filter, that's just the air filter? I was thinking of doing the air/oil/fuel filters all new.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Check out Campground Man's thread on this forum.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

93sentra_B13 said:


> Thanks for reply. The car has some rust that needs fixing before anything else. A new tail-light assembly is required also. I did want to change the rear brakes to disc - whats wrong with the front discs?


Nothing wrong with the front discs, it's just there's bigger and better ones out there. 


93sentra_B13 said:


> K&N slot filter, that's just the air filter? I was thinking of doing the air/oil/fuel filters all new.


Yep, that's just the air filter. The K&N high-performance air filter adds about 3 HP and torque.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i have owned a few. there are quite a few in the local bone yards.
i would suggest getting some b14 rims(they are 15" and look very good on the b13!)
post up your repair list and some pictures and we can give some direction to yah!


i would suggest checking out the website in my sig!

The EA filters out flow and filter better than k/n....and you dont have do the chemical cleaner and oiling process like the k/n.
and the killer oils and oil filters.......


----------



## speedyb13 (Jan 30, 2011)

93sentra_B13 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I'm getting a 1993 Sentra B13 (as my name.) It's getting a safety inspection soon and I'm going to get a printout of what needs to be done. I'm going to be doing restoration work so I'll have a lot of general and specific questions. I'll be including pictures in time. I plan to do as much of that work by myself. I'm hoping the friendly people here on these forums can help me with specific questions. I also bought the Haynes manual for my car.
> 
> ...


Depending on how you would like your car to sit... My 92 Sen. B13 has lowering springs all around. 15'' rims (Eagle Alloy) Rubber is 190/50r15


----------



## Raphenry (Aug 18, 2010)

When gettting the brakes from an SEr car, grab the sway bars as well. Did that on my 92, excellent upgrade, for cheap...


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

The b13 are common for truck leaks....


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

That's usually the sealant around the taillights.
Just reapply.


----------



## 22b13 (Feb 16, 2011)

hey i been wanting to do a conversion on my brakes front and rear any suggestions on what i will need on parts and what car to get them from????


----------



## 22b13 (Feb 16, 2011)

oh and i have a 94 b13


----------



## Raphenry (Aug 18, 2010)

22b13 said:


> hey i been wanting to do a conversion on my brakes front and rear any suggestions on what i will need on parts and what car to get them from????


Nx2000 or SE-R will have disc all the way around, grab the Master cylinder as well. Dont forget the e-brake cable...


----------



## 22b13 (Feb 16, 2011)

Raphenry said:


> Nx2000 or SE-R will have disc all the way around, grab the Master cylinder as well. Dont forget the e-brake cable...


hey thanks preciated.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You'll need an SE-R / NX1600 / NX2000 brake booster as well if you are adding rear disc brakes to your car.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

you also need the e-brake cables as the drum ones wont work with the disc brakes.
you will also need the rear trailing arms and rear shackles for the conversion 
as mentioned the nx2k or se-r m/c.....I would suggest getting all the parts from the same donor car makes it much easier.


----------



## Raphenry (Aug 18, 2010)

*brake upgrade*

Just finished with pulling e-cables, front and rear rotor, calipers and rear hub assemblies, also pulled the M/C. Is the proportioning built into the M/C? 
It looks like that is what those large barrels are to me, but I am guessing, could not find the proportioning valve so that is my assumption. ​Raphael


----------

